# Visitor visa 600 for wife



## goldstar0000 (Apr 18, 2016)

G'day  

Guys I need quick help regarding a visitor visa for my wife. I visited at IMMI site and I believe for short visit ( 3 months) visa class 600 is an option. I m an Australian citizen but my wife hold Pakistani passport. I will write her sponsor add my bank statement, my taxation record for 2 years, my employment letter, payslip etc also happy to through bond if require. 

As per information given online, I can apply online via IMMI account. Guys please guide me what else I should attached with online visa application that will make this application stronger. 
Any advice please ?


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

Are you going through the family sponsored stream route or tourist stream route?
Your message implies family sponsored which means you need to prove to DIBP that you will be a good sponsor for your wife, so yes, financial proof from you if you've stated you'll be fully funding her stay, also a tenancy agreement/deed of where you live showing you have authority to let her live with you is also good. By signing the sponsorship form you'll need to sign, you agree to possibly being asked for a bond (usually around $5000-$15000 AUD but can be anything) but this may or may not happen. If the CO wants a bond, you'll receive a request via email.

You'll also need to prove she has intent to return home, it's not as hard to prove through a family sponsored route than a tourist route but still needed. And as she has a husband in Australia, she'll need to prove she has intent to go home such as solid employment once she returns, approved leave, education enrolment, assets such as a house, dependent family such as children or people in her care, also a good international travel history showing she's abided by visa laws in the past.

If you're going through the tourist stream, then that intent to return home evidence is even more crucial for her to submit, and she'll need to prove her financial stability regardless of how much of your financial proof you submit, so I'd definitely recommend the sponsored stream route, although the processing times seem to be really lengthy for the visa at the moment (~2 months, with one person on this forum waiting 3 months!), whereas tourist stream applications are processed around 4 weeks. Tourist stream requires an itinerary too, as it's more angled for tourism on top of seeing friends and family. If your itinerary is pretty much nothing, it might seem suspicious, as they're very diligent on people using visitor visas to live in Australia.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

goldstar0000 said:


> G'day
> 
> Guys I need quick help regarding a visitor visa for my wife. I visited at IMMI site and I believe for short visit ( 3 months) visa class 600 is an option. I m an Australian citizen but my wife hold Pakistani passport. I will write her sponsor add my bank statement, my taxation record for 2 years, my employment letter, payslip etc also happy to through bond if require.
> 
> ...


Is it your plan to apply for a partner visa at any time? I am sure that immigration will wonder about that.

Applications from some countries have different rules to others, especially on the need for "reason to return" which my fiancee didnt have.
However that wasn't for the family sponsored visitor which appears harder than the normal tourist stream.


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

JandE said:


> However that wasn't for the family sponsored visitor which appears harder than the normal tourist stream.


That's not exactly true for every country. Pretty much everyone lodging in Moscow that would have someone eligible to sponsor them for a family sponsored (partner) is having their visitor visas refused, family sponsored is the only option.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kahliimah said:


> That's not exactly true for every country. Pretty much everyone lodging in Moscow that would have someone eligible to sponsor them for a family sponsored (partner) is having their visitor visas refused, family sponsored is the only option.


Thats why i said: "_Applications from some countries have different rules to other_"


----------



## goldstar0000 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks your assistance. Can I ask what should I write in sponsor letter. Any one have a written formate? Like as an idea ?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Depends on the answer to this question that was asked before.

*Is it your plan to apply for a partner visa at any time? *


----------



## goldstar0000 (Apr 18, 2016)

No I m not applying partners visa for the next 6-8 months. I m planning to apply around November or December this year. It's just a temporary honeymoon visit.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

That is the sort of thing to put in your submission letter and evidence of reasons for her to return. State you are aware a 8503 condition may be attached and you are happy with that. Give reasons why you will not be applying partner visa now.


----------



## goldstar0000 (Apr 18, 2016)

Sure will do that. Any other supporting documents would you suggest ?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Every Document you have relating to below.

PAM 3 old and out of date. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is for reference only - it is only bits and pieces and some added things in (). Also old.

But may help for Visitor Visa applications?

Bits and pieces ONLY - From DIAC Procedures Advice Manual (PAM3) 
Genuine Visitor Policy 
Current as of 1 December 2012 

The genuine visitor requirement 
Genuine visitor requirements 
It is a criterion for: 
• Tourist visa - 
• Sponsored Family Visitor visa - and 

Officers should consider whether 
the applicant is attempting to obtain the visa: 
• to remain in Australia for a longer period (for example, maintain ongoing 
residence in Australia on "rolling" visitor visas) or 
• for unlawful purposes (for example, to work illegally). 

Assessing whether the applicant meets the genuine visitor requirement 
In establishing whether this criterion is satisfied, relevant considerations may include, but 
are not limited to: 

• the personal circumstances of the applicant that would encourage them to return 
to their home country at the end of the proposed visit.

• the applicant's immigration history (for example, previous travel, compliance 
with immigration laws of Australia or other countries, previous visa 
applications/compliance action).

• the personal circumstances of the applicant in their home country that might 
encourage them to remain in Australia (for example, military service 
commitments, economic situation, civil disruption).

• conditions that might encourage the applicant to remain in Australia.

• the applicant's credibility in terms of character and conduct (for example, false 
and misleading information provided with visa application).

• whether the purpose and proposed duration of the applicant's visit and their 
proposed activities in Australia are reasonable and consistent (for example, is the 
period of stay consistent with "tourism").

• information in statistical, intelligence and analysis reports on migration fraud and 
immigration compliance compiled by the department about nationals from the 
applicant's home country. Such information, developed as profiles, may assist 
officers in deciding whether closer examination of an application is required to 
ensure the integrity of the visitor visa program. 

Personal circumstances that may encourage the applicant to return to their home country 
("home country" being country of usual residence) include:

• on-going employment.

• the presence of immediate family members in their home country, that is, does 
the applicant have more close family members living in their home country than 
in Australia. ()

• property, or other significant assets, owned in their home country and 

• currently residing in a country whose nationals represent a low risk of 
immigration non-compliance, even though the applicant is originally from a 
country whose nationals represent a statistically higher risk of non-compliance.

Officers should also consider the applicant's economic situation - including 
unemployment or employment that, based on knowledge of local employment conditions, 
such as salary rates, would not constitute a strong incentive for the applicant to leave 
Australia. 

Consideration of the applicant's immigration history may include but is not limited to: 
• previous travels to Australia, that is: 
• has the applicant previously travelled to Australia and, if so 
• did they comply with the conditions of their visa (or, if not, were the 
circumstances beyond their control) and 
• did they leave before their visa ceased 
• previous visa applications for Australia, that is: 
• has the applicant previously applied for a permanent Australian visa and 
• previous travels overseas, that is: 
• has the applicant travelled to countries other than Australia 
• has the applicant previously travelled to a country where there would be 
significant incentives for them to remain, in which case, did they comply 
with the immigration laws of that country. 

In assessing this factor, officers may give weight to applicants who had travelled 
to and complied with the immigration laws of a country(ies) that has significant 
incentives for the applicant to remain in that country(ies), either for economic or 
personal reasons. However, officers may have to use judicious discretion if there 
is a lack of travel history. 

Conditions that might encourage the applicant to remain in Australia include: 
• the applicant's personal ties to Australia, that is: 
• does the applicant have more close family members living in Australia 
than in their home country 
• is the applicant subject of adoption proceedings that have not been 
resolved in their home country 
• military service commitments 
• civil disruption, including war, lawlessness or political upheaval in the 
applicant's home country and 
• economic disruption, including shortages, famine, or high levels of 
unemployment, or natural disasters in the applicant's home country. 
Where consideration of the factors above raise doubts about the applicant's ability to meet 
the genuine visitor requirement, such as where the applicant's circumstances may suggest 
the need for greater scrutiny, officers may consider/request additional evidence that 
demonstrates that the applicant intends a genuine visit. 

Officers may request further evidence from the applicant, where considered appropriate, 
if departmental statistical or intelligence reports on migration fraud, or profiles based on 
such reports, indicate that there is a significantly greater likelihood of nationals from the 
applicant's home country: 
• staying in Australia beyond the expiry of their visa 
• having their visa cancelled 
• being refused entry to Australia or 
• making asylum claims or applying for a Protection visa (PV). 

Additional evidence that officers may wish to consider in deciding whether an applicant 
is a genuine visitor include: 
• evidence that the applicant has been employed for at least the previous 12 
months, has approved leave for the period of stay sought and will continue to be 
employed on their return home or 
• if self-employed, evidence they have owned their own business for the previous 
12 months or 
• if retired/non-working have other financial commitments and/or family/social 
ties that would provide sufficient inducement for them to return to their home 
country at the end of their visit or 
• good immigration history. 

Generally, offers of support or guarantees given by family and friends in Australia are not 
sufficient evidence of a genuine visit. The onus is on the applicant to satisfy the decision 
maker that they intend only to visit Australia. Guarantees from connections in Australia 
can, however, be critical in assessing whether an applicant has or has access to adequate 
funds. When refusing a visitor visa application in relation to the "genuine visit" criterion, 
delegates should be careful not to confuse the applicant's financial circumstances as an 
incentive to return and their access to "adequate funds".(about $1,000 AUD per month)


----------



## goldstar0000 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank u. Absolutely it's a big help for preparation of documents. Do U know if they will ask for cash security Bond ? If so how much it could be ?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I would try a normal Visitor Visa (600) first, no bond required and think currently faster (not sure on cost difference but think cheaper??)

Prepare well for a good result, but either can still be a lottery in some countries.

As you can see the application is accessed the same as I supplied you.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

For your info

Tourist Visa from India about a year back 92.2% approved.
Sponsored Tourist Visa from India 75.2% approved.

No Return Rate for India(1.02) is higher than average (0.69) other countries Columbia 1.71, Denmark 0.26, Greece 7.97, Korea 1.02. 

This means you need good evidence of return, and as India recently has supplied many fake documents for visa applications make sure you do not, they will have a good list of these now.


----------



## goldstar0000 (Apr 18, 2016)

Great and thank u for that


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Opps sorry for some reason I thought Indian on this post, getting old as I was thinking a flag I saw before.

Pakistani,

But al the same check non (adjusted) return rates on a google.

Again sorry for mix up, but all other info the same.


----------



## goldstar0000 (Apr 18, 2016)

All good nothing to be sorry


----------



## goldstar0000 (Apr 18, 2016)

Will I need to write an invitation letter and statutory declaration letter ? Or only one is enough ?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I would write a letter of invitation and include reasons why you want Visitor Visa and explain all supporting documents as well. It would help to have signature witnessed by a JP. Your Wife should also write a detailed letter in her words requesting the visa.

Mark agent on this site did a 6 page submission letter for or visitor visa application, there was about 35 pages in total (2 kids included) to give you some idea. Shame the Case Officer did not read it before rejecting it.


----------



## goldstar0000 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi again 

I have applied and submitted all the supporting documents. What will happen next? Will they ask for security bond? How long will it take to receive any response?

Thx again


----------



## effbee (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi,
Just wondering if you were able to get the visitor visa for your wife? I am currently applying for a visitor visa for my wife. This post was helpful.

Thanks


----------

